

Gain Self-Insight Through Abstract Thinking
 - nahumfarchi
http://www.spring.org.uk/2010/06/gain-self-insight-through-abstract-thinking.php

======
wallflower
I sometimes wonder whether it is better to ask for/elicit feedback from a
near-complete stranger (first impression) or someone who already knows you
(biased impression). From seeing video of myself at social gatherings, I
unpleasantly know I give every impression of poor body language (slouch) but
I'm not sure if I care enough to force my habits to alter.

Honest feedback is gold. To see yourself as someone else sees you seems to be
a huge market covering everything from paid focus groups for new products to
Alexander technique training to personal coaching to dating coaching where you
practice approaching a female until she says you're getting good at it.

Perhaps that could be a way to monetize ChatRoulette. Pair people up to
evaluate their first impressions with peer ratings evaluating how good someone
is at evaluating a random stranger.

~~~
nahumfarchi
Yeah, honest feedback is a rare thing. Smart and honest feedback is even
rarer. Well, maybe less so since the invention of HN.

------
timinman
What I want to know is whether they over-rated or under-rated their
attractiveness.

